# interior ? 66 lemans convert.



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Need some input. I checked the paint and trim codes and decided to go back original. As I liked the combo. Nightwatch blue with parchment interior and white top. I beleive it still has the factory(holey) top on it. May not but looks it. The top well is dark blue and I assume (yeah i know) is original also. I pulled the carpet and it was blue. The seats and door panels have all been dyed black but the original carpet on the door looks black. So summary. stock color interior.

Parchment seats, door panels tops of doors. (still factory white) 
Blue carpet and blue top well.
Black carpet on doors.

Does this sound right? No blue on the door panels? Dash is factory black.


Sent ames an email stating my prob. They said no prob.

Called AMES and they said problem. No custom interiors at this time Parchment comes with black carpet and top well.

Even if can do blue carpet no blue top well. 

No custom I took as they won't even put together a kit but supposed to call in the morn and talk to a specific guy. 

Anyway my main question is just if the colors I think are original is correct Blue carpet and well. black on the bottoms of the door even with the other stuff being blue. 

Someone has fixed some rust on this car previously and it was driven 96,000 miles when not parked inside the last 11 yrs And is in pretty darn good shape considering so I have no clue if the door panels had been done previously or what actually has been done. But remember it is extremly complete even has the orginal cigg lighter in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Killer color combination, IMO....one of the sharpest out there. Glad you're keeping it. Original equipment for your car is parchment on the seats, but black dash, dashpad, steering wheel and column, carpet, and door carpets. I've seen original black carpets fade out to brown and blue over time. Parchment interiors did not come with blue carpets in A bodies like yours, unless it was a special order. My bet is someone put a blue carpet and top well in it after the fact. Big Pontiacs of that era had parchment seats and body color interior contrasts: blue carpets, dash, column and wheel, or red, etc. Just not A bodied cars. I'm opinionated, but in my opinion, if you repaint it Blue Charcoal, and put the correct parchment/black interior in it, you will not regret it. You'll have the sharpest looking car on the block. I have a '65 GTO hardtop that's Blue Charcoal, and I love the color. Good luck.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So does trim code 224-B mean anything special? There's some extra digits in couple of place's on the tag too that I cannot find an explination for. I figured it was all just special order stuff as the stamping look original


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

OK so the B is buckets. I swear that carpet was blue but maybe it was replaced. Seat belts are black. So maybe the top was done perviously along with carpet and a litlle trunk floor work. I might have put blue in also. So the parchment kit should be what I want.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I LOVE parchment interiors, they look so sharp!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Parchment interior has "white' seats, door panels, and door tops. Black dash and black carpet. It would be cool, but not original, to do a blue dash and blue carpet.....personally, I wouldn't mix carpet colors. (IMHO)


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I've decided to go with the original colors. Just had to make sure what they were. Thanks for the pic's EA. thanks for the other replies too.


----------

